# Welche Programmiersprache für DLL Dateien



## JManiac (6. April 2004)

Moin,

bin neu hier und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich im richtigen Themenbereich bin. ich habe folgendes Problem, ich soll ein Installationsprogramm für die Software unserer Firma erstellen. Unsere Software wurde vorher noch per Handarbeit
installiert und konnte meist nur von erfahrenden Computerbenutzern installiert werden. Um unsere Software benutzerfreundlicher zu machen haben wir uns entschieden eine Installationsroutine zu verwenden, in diesem Fall ist
es Installshield Dev9. Leider kommt eine Schulung erst in Frage wenn die Installationssoftware unseren Anforderungen genügt, daher muss ich vor dem Kauf der Software eine funktionierende Testinstallationsroutine erstellen.
Das Problem was sich mir stellt sieht so aus, ich brauche eine DLL oder EXE Datei die folgende Funktion erfüllt. Das suchen einer bestimmten Variable in einer "bat" Datei. Diese Variable muss dann bei jedem Start der Software auf die IP des Server eingestellt werden können. Was folglich heißt das beim Starten der Software eine Eingabe der IP durch denn  Users bspw. über ein Interface erfolgen muss. Die Dateien um die es geht sind in "batch" DOS-Befehle geschrieben.
1. Ist so etwas überhaupt möglich?
2. Welche Programmiersprache wird für DLLs verwendet bsw. lässt sich relativ schnell lernen für einen Newbee.

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar!

J.M.


----------



## vop (6. April 2004)

Mit der Personal Edition von
Delphi kann man beispielsweise solche Programme erstellen.
Dazu müßte die batchdatei dann vom Programm durchsucht werden.
Das geht natürlich auch mit jeder anderen Programmiersprache.

Ich fürchte nur, dass Du ums Programmieren da wohl nicht herumkommst.
Hast Du schon mal programmiert?
vop


----------



## JManiac (7. April 2004)

HTML aber das ist keine Programmiersprache - arbeite mich gerade in JS ein.
mir geht es halt erst einmal darum zu wissen mit welcher Ps. ich am schnellsten zu Ergebnissen komme bzw. die schnell zu erlernen ist. Mir ist klar das ich keine Wunder erwarten kann aber wenn ich erst einmal ein paar vorzeigbare Ergebnisse habe, dann bekomm ich auch mehr Zeit.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir dann sofort ein paar hilfreiche Links zur Verfügung stellen.

THX

J.M.


----------



## vop (7. April 2004)

Schau Dir Delphi doch mal an.

Im Delphi-Forum findest Du auch einen Hinweis, wie Du Delphi 7 Personal Edition kostenlos auf eine ct-HeftCD bekommst.

vop


----------



## JManiac (7. April 2004)

Kann ich die DLLdateien auch mit JAVA erstellen, habe hier im Forum die generelle Meinung aufgenommen das JAVA sehr gut ist und von vielen benutzt wird?


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von JManiac _
> *Kann ich die DLLdateien auch mit JAVA erstellen, habe hier im Forum die generelle Meinung aufgenommen das JAVA sehr gut ist und von vielen benutzt wird? *


DLL-Dateien gibt es in dieser Form nur für Windows und demnach entspricht es nicht der Plattformunabhängigkeit von Java. Natürlich kann man auch mit Java dynamisch ladbare Bibliotheken erstellen, aber diese werden vermutlich nicht ohne weiteres von jedem x-beliebigen Windows-Programm verwendet werden können.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

DLL Dateien sind ein Windows Spezifisch.

Das konzept wird zwar ähnlich .so unter UNIX auch genutzt, aber das ist nicht ganz die Aufgabe von Java.

Da währe eher zu C++ zu raten, als guter DLL lieferant.


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

Kommt drauf an, wofür Du die DLL benötigst. Wenn diese nur fürs Framework eingesetzt werden soll, dann nimm eindeutig C#.

Nitro


----------



## vop (8. April 2004)

Vorsicht!

hier droht wieder eine Grundsatz-Diskussion nach dem Motto
Welche Sprache ist die beste......
vop


----------



## JManiac (8. April 2004)

Ich denke mal das c++ recht schwer zu lernen ist, leider bin ich etwas unter Zeitdruck. Was ist wenn ich eine exe mit Java erstelle - kann diese dann auch Dateien auslesen und Variabele ändern?

J.M.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von JManiac _
> *Ich denke mal das c++ recht schwer zu lernen ist, leider bin ich etwas unter Zeitdruck. Was ist wenn ich eine exe mit Java erstelle - kann diese dann auch Dateien auslesen und Variabele ändern?
> 
> J.M. *



Auf anderen Betriebssystemen gibt es keine .exe dateien. 
Deshalb geht java einen anderen weg. Aber ein doppelklick auf eine jar Datei lässt sich genauso starten wie eine windows-exe datei.

Und natürlich kannst in deinem Programm auch dateien lesen


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

Der Lernaufwand von C# ist in etwa der gleiche von Java - unter Verwendung von C# hast Du allerdings ein Programmierwerkzeug für Windows. 

Für Jar brauchst wieder das JDK auf dem Rechner usw. Das Framework wirst vermutlich ohnehin drauf haben.

Mein Ratschlag: Willst Du etwas _nur_ für Windows machen, dann nimm C#, soll es unter anderen Systemen auch laufen, dann Java oder eine Kombination (gibt Fälle wos Sinn macht). In Deinem Fall sollts für Windows sein, also nimm etwas, das auch auf Windows zugeschnitten ist -> C#.

Nitro


----------

